
High-Fat Diet Prompts Immune Cells to Start Eating Connections Between Neurons - dpflan
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/11/151123203118.htm
======
dpflan
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26336035](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26336035)

~~~
tcj_phx
The article says the low-fat diet was 10% saturated. What type of fats were
used in the high-fat diet?

